# Introducing My Boys...



## Esoteric (Jul 13, 2021)

I have been a long time lurker, but figured I should show off my two boys.

*Plattes Pandemic "Corpse"*
2020 Bay Tobiano Classic Stallion
Plattes Paragon (Grassmeres Lil American Idol) x Plattes Angelic Dream (Masters Dare to Dream)

I have owned this kid since a weanling. He is nothing but personality and his brain is always going 10,000MPH. He is a lot of fun though, and I'm excited to put his brains to work once he's a little older.







*Plattes Unprecedented "Dream"*
2018 Bay Sabino Modern Stallion
Willowlawns Mr Unique HOF x JCs Betsy R (ZJs Windwalker HOF)

I've owned "Dream" for a little over a month now. He was quite unhandled when I brought him home and absolutely terrified of life. But now he is proving to be an excellent pony, and has come SO far from the frightened little dude he was when he arrived. His personality is starting to come out and he is just an absolute doll to be around.







Neither of them are being bred or will stand publicly any time soon (if at all). Currently just enjoying them and doing lots of groundwork until they are ready to be started in the harness.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## red.pinto (Jul 13, 2021)

They are mesmerizing! Hope your journey with them continues to be rewarding!


----------



## Capriole (Jul 13, 2021)

They are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## mrichmond (Jul 17, 2021)

Such beautiful boys!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 17, 2021)

Handsome ponies! You're doing wonders with them.


----------



## HersheyMint (Jul 18, 2021)

They are gorgeous . The pictures are wonderful


----------



## Minimor (Jul 18, 2021)

Congrats on buying those 2. I have several ponies sired by Willowlawn's Mr. Unique. I had 8 at one point but rehomed 2 so am down to only 6 now.  they are amazing ponies!


----------

